# Kompilieren in Eclipse ( 2 Klasse ohne main()-Methode)



## Blizzsnake80 (6. Feb 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin Neuling in Java und versuche mich an vielen Übungsaufgaben im Skript.
Oft kommt es da vor, dass man einfach nur Fehler in Klassen suchen muss, die einem der Compiler um die Ohren hauen würde.
So auch in zwei (sehr schlichten) Klassen A und B, in denen es um Sichtbarkeiten (private Variable etc.) geht (ich hänge die mal aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen nicht direkt hier an ;-)).

Jetzt meine doofe Frage: Eclipse sagt da eindeutig nein mit der Begründung, dass in meiner Auswahl keine main()-Methode zu finden ist. 
Kann man diese beiden Klassen (beide zusammen als public in einem Package) auch ohne main()-Methode syntaktisch prüfen lassen ?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

BG

Timo


----------



## Oneixee5 (6. Feb 2021)

Natürlich kann man Klassen ohne #main() kompilieren, die #main() wird nur für den Start als Programm benötigt.


----------



## M.L. (6. Feb 2021)

Weiterhin kann man sich JUnit anschauen: (z.B.) https://www.kompf.de/java/junit.html  (ist aber etwas älter, aktueller wäre JUnit 5 sowie Maven/Gradle statt Ant)


----------



## Blizzsnake80 (6. Feb 2021)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Weiterhin kann man sich JUnit anschauen: (z.B.) https://www.kompf.de/java/junit.html  (ist aber etwas älter, aktueller wäre JUnit 5 sowie Maven/Gradle statt Ant)


Super. Danke für den Link. Damit muss ich mich auf jeden Fall befassen, wenn ich fitter bin und dazu genug Zeit habe.


----------



## Blizzsnake80 (6. Feb 2021)

Oneixee5 hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich kann man Klassen ohne #main() kompilieren, die #main() wird nur für den Start als Programm benötigt.


2. doofe Frage: Ich habe alle Reiter danach abgesucht (Run, Debug etc.). Wie genau startet man das denn ?
Ich nutze Eclipse *Vers. 2020-09 (4.17.0)*.


----------



## mihe7 (6. Feb 2021)

Um ein Programm ausführen zu können, wird eine main-Methode benötigt (wie @Oneixee5 schon geschrieben hat).


----------



## Blizzsnake80 (6. Feb 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Um ein Programm ausführen zu können, wird eine main-Methode benötigt (wie @Oneixee5 schon geschrieben hat).


Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich habe das jetzt auch einfach so gelöst, indem ich einfach eine main()-Methode in einer der Klassen genutzt habe.


----------



## mihe7 (6. Feb 2021)

Genau richtig. Man gibt zum Ausführen die Klasse an, die eine main-Methode enthält.


----------

